# Problème avec les publications Facebook



## ThoTokio (23 Octobre 2010)

Salut à tous !

Je ne sais pas si je suis le seul touché... Mais lorsque je publie quelque chose depuis l'application Facebook de mon iPhone, cela est bien publié sur mon mur mais n'apparait pas dans les fils d'actualité.

Bug de l'application ou de mon compte Facebook ?

Si vous savez comment régler ce problème, ça serait cool... Merci !


----------



## ThoTokio (16 Novembre 2010)

Malgré plusieurs mises à jour de l'application depuis mon message, toujours ce même problème...


----------

